# Grizzly Warehouse Bellingham Washington



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

You folk in the USA & Canada are so spoilt for choice when it comes to hardware, tool and machinery stores….
And you pay 40 to 60% less for the goodies than we do in Australia…


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

I envy you Ralbuck ….wait for the tent sale ….im surprised they let you take pictures …..VERY NICE :<))


----------



## SirTim (Mar 26, 2017)

Been there many times. The staff there pressed bearings on my byrd head for free! They take their time when helping you, no rush. Didn't get mad at me when I drooled on the bandsaws…


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Makes me envious.


----------



## SouthavenToyMaker (Apr 29, 2014)

Love me some Grizzly, just ordered a band saw blade from them today. Went to the Tent Sale last year in MO. gate opened at 08:00 line started at 01:00, and by 08:00 was around the building. I was about the 50th person back. Scored a G0555LANV Bandsaw for $200.00 only had a scratch, scored a G0771 for $250.0, was only missing an $11.00 switch. They also had Dewalt there and other vendors with discounted offers. was well worth the drive to me from Mississippi.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I would love to have one near me. Giving a hands on inspection of tools is the only way to buy.
Did you get any cotton candy?


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 25, 2012)

Too mind boggling, I go there when in the area, look around, pick up a catalog and leave with money in my pocket. They do ship to Canada but shipping is expensive. They are putting Grizzly machines in the school here now.


----------



## vind (Oct 23, 2014)

Big boy/girl toys as far as the eye can see! Left some drool on a 8" jointer! The CAN$/US$ exchange rate ended that dream.



> Too mind boggling, I go there when in the area, look around, pick up a catalog and leave with money in my pocket. They do ship to Canada but shipping is expensive. They are putting Grizzly machines in the school here now.
> 
> - bushmaster


----------



## B4B (Sep 6, 2014)

I've been wanting to get up there. . it's about a 2 hour drive north from where I am, so I'd have to make an afternoon of it.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

> You folk in the USA & Canada are so spoilt for choice when it comes to hardware, tool and machinery stores….
> And you pay 40 to 60% less for the goodies than we do in Australia…
> 
> - crowie


We make up for it in healthcare costs  . But it is really nice having nearly every tool and material easily available.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I would love to have a Grizzly store close to me. 
Looking at their 12", 5hp saw now.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I live about 4 miles from the Grizzly store, and you are right-it is a treat to visit the show room. I remember when they started here, about 1984, I think (could be wrong). At that time, I remember them having only the 15" planer, a 6" jointer, and a drill press, I think. Maybe a TS too. The 1023 was their first cabinet saw, although they may have had their contractor's saw around that time too. The 1023 was a clone of the Unisaw.

I eventually bought the 15" planer, and later some other tools, though my shop is by no means exclusively Grizzly.

I know several of the show room guys, and they are all really helpful. I bought a 13" Rockwell/Invicta planer off CL, at a really good price because the drive roller chain had broken, and shattered the gear cover. The cover was no big deal to weld up, but I couldn't find the right chain, as it was metric. Finally took a sprocket into Grizzly, and one of the guys pulled the gear cover off so we could check my sprocket against their chain. Sure enough, it fit, so I was back in business.

Another time, I had bought a Grizzly 1.5 hp shaper off CL, but it didn't come with a manual. I needed the manual because I needed to switch over from 120v. to 240 v operation, which was by no means something I could do without guidance. So "Smitty" went back into the office and printed a copy of the manual for me. No charge.


----------



## Hacksaw007 (Sep 1, 2009)

Don't get to used to it. We loved our world's largest Grizzly store in Williamsport, but when the tax breaks left so did Grizzly. I miss it but also don't like what they did by closing, and to their employees. Sad


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

*We loved our world's largest Grizzly store in Williamsport, but when the tax breaks left so did Grizzly.*

That's why they left? That really stinks.

I flew my little airplane from CT to Williamsport to visit that showroom a few times. I often thought the large non-public warehouse almost collocated with the showroom and shopping mall a bit strange, but it seemed to work.

I'm not sure I would buy any machine, regardless of brand, sight unseen, so it was always an interesting trip.

A few of the machines were truly great bargains compared to competitors, but I was not impressed in-person with several that had great internet followings. What impressed me most was Grizz's ability to offer a tool line that often offered a version sightly better than Harbor Freight, to a true-production level machine, and everything in-between. They have a unique way of hitting every price point in certain types of machine, to match nearly any budget or expectation.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

yes I totally screwed up there…...... only being about 2 1/2 hours from there.:<))


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

> Don t get to used to it. We loved our world s largest Grizzly store in Williamsport, but when the tax breaks left so did Grizzly. I miss it but also don t like what they did by closing, and to their employees. Sad
> 
> - Hacksaw007


I remember living in Pennsylvania - almost 24 years total, 20 up in the Scranton area, 4 down just South of Pittsburgh.
I don't blame Grizzly for leaving due to the taxes. Pennsylvania is just too high. High personal taxes, high business taxes, high gas tax, the list is endless. Unfortunate for the employees, but a business is a business.

I left in 2004 and really never looked back. But it would be nice to have a Grizzly store near…I have to go to MO.


----------

